# Cheap SOLs and Ecogear



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi

Just found this link online - I have nothing to do commercially with this or any other company in the sports / fishing industry.

http://www.raylongtackle.com.au/files/r ... ctober.pdf


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

then what you do is go straight to anaconda , do not pass go, do not collect $100
and grab a sol for about $200- absolute steal,

nice find Wopfish


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I checked these Sols out at Anaconda last weekend as I was salivating over a certate. The Sols are about half the price at $300 but they also seem to be an extremely nice reel even when compared side by side to the Certate. Good drag rating, very balanced and they look to be very nicely built.

Does anyone own one of these and can they please offer up any advice that they may have? The dead keen fisho behind the counter (who owned a Sol and 2 certates) reckons the Sol for the price is definately the way to go and is 95% the reel (of the Certate) for half the price. Also interested in opinions on the size e.g. 2500 vs 4000. I am looking for a butt-kicking Kingy/*****/Bonito reel with good drag and good gearing.

All opinions respected and appreciated.

JT


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

JT I have the Certate in the 3000 and it seems great although I havnt reallly had a full on session with it yet. I did hook up onto a king that smoked me!!!! The drag was great and I did manage to haul some ass up with the fish but then my clip got destroyed. The 3000 holds that extra line - its very compact all up - and I can see the reel being used for almost every application within reason.
The Sol I hear is very good aswell and I think at the price mentioned above at the beginning of the post would be a good starting point - hey you could by two for the cost of one certate. Ive also purchased Daiwa from overseas via EBAY and saved a shitload - so if you want check out certate prices there. At the end of the day - you need a smooth drag and something thats going to be durable because of the yak environment - both reels are washable and smooth drags. Certates just probably a little more smoother and a tad more solid. If your after Kings and Sambos and other speedsters of the ocean do the certate - if your only bream, flatties, bass and the odd pelagic the sol.

Just my thoughts - Mr Gatesy has the Certate and he's pulling in those kingies with it - plus that big bugger of a silver drummer - he might give you the heads up on them!!!


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

There is also the shimano twin power which was very nice - with shit load of drag stopping power - reasonable price too.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

wopfish said:


> There is also the shimano twin power which was very nice - with shit load of drag stopping power - reasonable price too.


Thanks for the perspective Wopfish. The Shimano twinpower was another reel that the counter dude was talking up big time even though Anaconda doesn't stock Shimano. Reckons they are excellent value for money and pack a very big punch. The overseas option is an excellent one based on my investigation to date. Japan in particular probably has great deals as models come and go. I will continue to explore and report back should anyone be interested.

Anyone also have any experience with the Shimano Twinpower?

JT


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

JT I bought mine from Japan ( not the certate - another you'll see in the reel for all seasons post) It was quoted in USD so the AUD is strong at the mo - save at least $200 if not $400.

I got the reel after 4 days EMS tracking. Paid by Paypall - all looks legit so far.. will check my CCard soon!!!


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

POWER TO THE FORUM

no VB please GRA


----------



## Raumati (May 22, 2006)

A recent epiode of the itm fishing show had two aussies over here jigging and soft baiting for big kingfish and hapuka with twin powers.I was blown away by the power of them , they were hauling up these huge fish with these tiny reels, they are next on my shopping list.Awesome, I don't think you'll be disappointed, check out the dvd probably one of their best episodes ever.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

gra said:


> Fishing Man said:
> 
> 
> > then what you do is go straight to anaconda , do not pass go, do not collect $100
> ...


Well done Gra old boy! I am as happy for you as I am for me. Aren't they beautiful?!?! Getting them for a steal makes em that much more desirable 

JT


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Just rang Anaconda in Bayswater and they've just stuck one under the counter for my delirious self.

Wopfish - you are a friggin legend and feel free to bone my wife, dog or the budgie at any time.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

POWER TO THE FORUM - Mr Varp!!!! I dont think Mrs Varp or Varp the Dog or Varp the Buddgie should look at these blatant offers of love for gear though !!!!!!


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

We've got to get bloody MO to give us something for free though now - how about Saltigas all round - WE CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

varp said:


> Just rang Anaconda in Bayswater and they've just stuck one under the counter for my delirious self.
> 
> Wopfish - you are a friggin legend and feel free to bone my wife, dog or the budgie at any time.


You see...that's genuine gratitude. Offering up the wife (not to mention the family dog and the budgie (FOR THE LESSER ENDOWED FORUM MEMBERS) is a serious gesture. And here I was going to offer Wopfish the chance to polish my empty beer cans....frankly I now feel embarrassed. The stakes have been lifted. I will ponder this as I fish with my new Sol on the weekend.

Congratulations on the new, beautiful, handcrafted reel Varp!

JT


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

why thankyou JTand a beautiful thing it is. Never ever had a reel this smooth in all my puff. Been walking around the house cranking it over and flipping the bail like a man with no arms.   

The missus did frown a bit when I showed her this post but I think she recognises that for a heads up and a shakedown like this small sacrifices need to be made.

Should point out that the special lasts till the end of October so get with the program peeps! There's always an Anaconda right near you!

:lol:


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

varp said:


> why thankyou JTand a beautiful thing it is. Never ever had a reel this smooth in all my puff. Been walking around the house cranking it over and flipping the bail like a man with no arms.
> 
> The missus did frown a bit when I showed her this post but I think she recognises that for a heads up and a shakedown like this small sacrifices need to be made.
> 
> ...


Clearly your good wife is a real trooper! Impressive to say the least. I personally have not "experienced" any buggie love in my time but each to their own. I'm here to fish not to judge. Live and let live I say.

I am sure you will enjoy your sweet new reel as will I Varp!

JT


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

ahhh sweet sweet budgie love JT....tighter than a mouses earhole and when those feathers go all a flutter.... 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

wow - could not pass at the opportunity either..

so went down today (Sunday) with cash and printout in hand to go my new Sol - no go though ARRGGHHH.. they need to speak to the shop (Tackleworld) to confirm they have them IN STOCK.. as the deal is 10% off STOCKED gear.. and Tackleworld Geelong is closed on Sundays ..    ..... BUT - provided Tackleworld still have stock.. Anaconda will post it out for $6 when they get hold of Tackleworld tomorrow...

they seem like a very nice reel even though they are made in Thailand.. not quite the same feel as my Luvias but well worth the $211 after discounts..

did get some sx40's though at the discounted price.. bargain


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

POWER TO THE FORUM!!!!!


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

wopfish said:


> POWER TO THE FORUM!!!!!


HELL YEAH....

Hopefully Tackleworld still have stock as even at $238 they're a steal considering Anaconda want $319...


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Yeah!! I was in a shop in sydney today and they were 350!!!


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Does $238 apply to daiwa sols in all tackleworlds-i.e. Newcastle or Sydney?I emailed Ray Long for $211 superdeal ,but dunno if he'll reply.Also,which sol is the inshore fave..3000 or 2500/2000?10lb or 14lb braid?
Viva el forumo,
johnny


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

johnny said:


> Does $238 apply to daiwa sols in all tackleworlds-i.e. Newcastle or Sydney?I emailed Ray Long for $211 superdeal ,but dunno if he'll reply.Also,which sol is the inshore fave..3000 or 2500/2000?10lb or 14lb braid?
> Viva el forumo,
> johnny


Nope.. my local Tackleworld could not match the $238...

and the $211 deal is from Anaconda - NOT Ray Long


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Where's Anaconda? Contacts?


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.anaconda.com.au 8)


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks heaps Landyman.The Anaconda people offer to beat any competitor by 10%...so I'm trying my luck...bummer about missing the sale!
Congrats on the Boks,
johnny


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

is this deal still a goer? for some reason I cant open the ray long website link.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Rays probably pissed off with people calling him up asking for his price and then calling up Anaconda instead - thanks Ray hahahah!!!


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

yes, thanks for the Boks comment.. we deserved it 8) 8)

as for the reel deal.. I did have to argue my case a little with the Anaconda guys.. they were pretty set that it was an internet only special until I pointed out that Ray Long does not have an internet shop.. 8)

I reckon the guys at RLT are going to be getting peaved pretty quickly and just start saying they have none left in stock as the Anaconda thing stipulates it needs to be in stock...

oh well.. mine got posted this morning.. will fill you all in when it arrives

looking forward to fitting it to the Black Diamond rod that is being made 8)


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

It's still a go. Infact I am heading out to Annaconda to probably think about another one. Have my receipt of the first. Bloody nice reel by the way DaveyG! A man like you deserves nothing less.....don't let your conscience tell you otherwise 8)

I'd be suprised if Ray Long TW had sold out...I might be wrong. I also doubt very much that the Anaconda people, if they have any sense or sensitivity would be calling up their competitors and saying "Hi, this is Gavin Nerdboy from Anaconda...do you stock the following and have it in stock...?". I think it would be a simple enquiry only.

JT


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

anaconda auburn will do it for 211 but they only got a 2500...is that too small for kingies and co.?...to get a 3000 he said i gotta get daiwa to deliver him one by end of october..but he wouldn't gimme daiwa's phone no.!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

Anaconda by law have to beat this price by 10% whether or not tackle world have it in stock. ' Stocked lines only ' by ACCC interpritation refers to the same brand, same model that is apart of the standard range, not if they have any left or not. Maybe we need to open another section on our website like a "trouble shooter" section that has ACCC, and Consumer affairs ect rules and regulations that we can all refer to. Scott, is this possible to do, and have like a search function where you type in a question and it takes you to the appropriate area. There seems to be a few problems I have noticed over the last few weeks with rods, sounders, price beating policies etc etc, and I think a consumer rights reference section would be of advantage to us. What does everyone think?


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

yeah,David at sales at auburn anaconda said he has a 2500 and a 2000 but i gotta get daiwa to see if they can deliver him a 3000 at $211,if i want a 3000!....do i go for the 2500?or accept the 3000 shafting by them? .....it's just too hot a deal as well


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Jonno

I would say that I'm not sure weather your 2500 SOL is really a King Machine!!! It certainly would catch them for sure but as a totally dedicated reel for them i'm not sure. SBD today landed several HUGE kings on a reel of that size (i think - check the clovelley report from today) - If you think your going to do kings only then maybe wait or take a punt on getting the 3000 - if you want a reel thats an all rounder at a cheap price grab the 2500 while you have the chance - it will catch kings its just that . the 3000 should have a bigger spool capacity - so that is probably the only major difference ( i think ) - in saying all of this mate I do not own one of these - i saw the price and thought it would be a v good deal with Anoconda. I did read some reviews of this reel and they were good. Ask some of the lads who landed kings today at Clovellley how the SOL went - what size etc - JT I think had one.

I hope this is of some help mate

woppie


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

has anyone got the SOL rods, im looking at getting a daiwa combo to try hitting up some snapper or kings around PT hughes Point Riley the summer and i was hoping someone could say something good about them


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Ive seen them and they look fancy - kind of like a Princess magic wand all golden and sparkly or even could be a cheer leaders batton!!! But no I didnt really have a play with them - they did have the double handled grip If I remember right.


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

The sol's are pretty much the same as the Caldia KIX's, and both the 2500 and 3000 Caldia Kix's pop out 7 kg drag, whereas the 2000 drops to 4kg. Structurally they are amazing and will take some serious punishment.

Fishinfreak- I've got a sol rod, rated for 6-10 lb line. It's magic to use, best ever spin rod I've ever owned. It's a definite step up from the TD Zero/ Saltwater/ Advantage and TCurve lines. I've only caught one decent fish on it so far- a 76 cm snapper, but it handled it with ease. Poor old snap didn't know what hit him! I got mine from MO tackle for about $270 (I have no connection with MO tackle or anyone else).


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

the american Daiwa site has drag ratings here

15.4 pounds for both the 2500 and the 3000 - even the line capacity is not that much different..

I ordered the 2500 Sol which will be going on a 2-4kg Black Diamond rod and will be my "do it all" rig..

if you cant get the 3000 before the sale ends.. just get the 2500.. if you find its to dicky - ebay it and get the 3000 elsewhere... or just buy the 3000 from Ray Long to start with 8)


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

landyman said:


> the american Daiwa site has drag ratings here
> 
> 15.4 pounds for both the 2500 and the 3000 - even the line capacity is not that much different..
> 
> ...


Yep a sure 7kgs for the Sol.

Nice post Gatesy on some of the technical advantages of the better reel technology.

Johnny....the 2500 is still a beast. Why not just go Ray Martin at $238?....still one hell of a price and you will get precisely what you are after.

JT


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for the reassurance on 2500 and 3000 both having the grunt on kingies..i got plenty of 500 and 6500 plus reels but few mid sizers...does anyone else in sydney do a 211-235 deal on sols....i heard ray long ran outa 3000's..plus i gotta pay delivery to sydney....
Regards,
johnny


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

johnny said:


> Thanks for the reassurance on 2500 and 3000 both having the grunt on kingies..i got plenty of 500 and 6500 plus reels but few mid sizers...does anyone else in sydney do a 211-235 deal on sols....i heard ray long ran outa 3000's..plus i gotta pay delivery to sydney....
> Regards,
> johnny


Why not try calling some of the other Annacondas around the country (e.g. 2 in Vic) and getting the same deal on the 3000 if infact the 3000 is the one. You might find another forum member to take up the same deal and get a better cut on the postage/courier. I think going into another store and saying "can I have a Sol for $211.00 please" is only going to get you into a half Nelson and a shove onto the street.

JT


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

putting the heat on anaconda=they'll put aside the 2500 and upsize if possible....they have a sale for members today..to the public i think on thursday on sot kayaks,fishing stuff etc..25%?off?


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Any idea how many 2500s Auburn has Johnny?

JT


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

anaconda auburn have one 2000 left...a john got the 3000...but harmony the kayak saleslady ,acting for david the tackle dude ;said daiwa will take 3-4 working days to get a display 3000 and a few extra 3000's...but that they price match only on what they have-and are reluctant to discount but admit the precedent has been set---plus i put the acid on em by saying i'm a member of a 1400 member club..the ray long sale for them to beat lasts 1 1/2 weeks till end of october...so hit them in a few days??...i got them to put the 2500 away unless they get a 3000..i told em i'll get it on saturday


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Felt sorry for Ray Long (lotsa tire kickers/no sales) so swallowed the extra $23.50 and he's sending me a Sol2500 with 8lb nitlon & free leader - still a fabulous price, and supporting my local (inasmuch as Geelong is local to Gordon). Got a warm feeling now, until the inevitable reckoning.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

sbd said:


> Felt sorry for Ray Long (lotsa tire kickers/no sales) so swallowed the extra $23.50 and he's sending me a Sol2500 with 8lb nitlon & free leader - still a fabulous price, and supporting my local (inasmuch as Geelong is local to Gordon). Got a warm feeling now, until the inevitable reckoning.


Good on you mate.. I am sure he is not having problems selling them at that price either.. and Anaconda must be rancid about the whole thing

what does however upset me somewhat is that he can sell them for $238 and still be making money.. so the places that are selling at $350 are really ripping us off ..


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Good work there Johnny. I must say though that Annaconda doesn't really have the right to reluctantly discount precedent or not. Their publically stated policy is clear. Sounds like a few more 3000s in stock in a few days then. I might just keep an eye out myself.

They did have a 3000 in the display case. It looked perfect. Not sure whether that is the one I ended up with or if it is still there. Might be worth asking....

JT


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

well credit is due to Anaconda - my 2500 just arrived..
phone ordered yesterday @ 10am

you beauty - and they come with a spare spool which I didn't know - awsome...


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

[quote

what does however upset me somewhat is that he can sell them for $238 and still be making money.. so the places that are selling at $350 are really ripping us off ..[/quote]

Mate, trust me, he is not making money on this. Unless he gets a better buy price than I do, He would be lucky to even be breaking even. Dont forget that mark up is totally different from profit made. A reel such as the SOL does not have 100% mark up, there is very little in them.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

keljad said:


> [quote
> 
> what does however upset me somewhat is that he can sell them for $238 and still be making money.. so the places that are selling at $350 are really ripping us off ..


Mate, trust me, he is not making money on this. Unless he gets a better buy price than I do, He would be lucky to even be breaking even. Dont forget that mark up is totally different from profit made. A reel such as the SOL does not have 100% mark up, there is very little in them.[/quote]

so why would he be doing it then ??? obviously not to get heads in the door ??

maybe he did a deal with Daiwa on a large quantity buy of Sol's...

anyway - just been looking over mine and they appear to be a great reel.. the machining looks very good and the finish is comparable to Japanese models.. lets just see how long it lasts. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

I would say to gain a customer/look after a present customer and to keep the money out of Anaconda's till


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I'd say that he DID do it to get heads in the door. Its Loss Leader advertising - get em in the door then sell em plenty.

Unfortunately with the power of the internet /forums like this its backfired on him a little bit, although i'm sure he is still getting plenty of walk up business, most of who will also buy some lures, soft plastics, maybe a rod, some line etc etc. He's hoping that the great SOL offer will help him move other product too

Another example - recently my local Tackleworld had a special deal - A Shimano Stradic Reel and A Raider rod (any one) for $199. Considering the reels themselves are around $220 and the rods around $130 that was a great deal. The sale was on all September, but you know what,, a couple of days after the start of the sale period they 'ran out' of these combos...( but the shop assistants happily told me that we've got another great deal on XYZ reel / rod combo).

Its crap promotions like that which upset me and I was half tempted to mention the ACCC and the rules against false advertising to the store owner. But as I buy a bit of gear from them I didnt want the associated dramas and the bad blood that would have followed, and I'd rather just go fishin (albeit with a nice and bargain combo!)

I'm sure there will be another sale soon!


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

point taken...

I just reckon he'd have to sell quite a few lures to make up for the loss - that is if he is selling at a loss..

older discontinued reels I can understand being moved out at uder cost..

anyway - it's a great deal on a good looking (yet to fish it) reel

THANKS RAY LONG TACKLEWORLD (and anaconda) :lol:


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Unless he makes a huge profit on Nitlon braid I think that in this case it would have been more a loss than a loss leader, but either way I'm very happy to have another toy for an excellent price. Next time I'm in Geelong though... (btw, where is Geelong?). Shoulda got some Sx40's an' all.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

SBD what will you match the Sol with - another GL2. I snapped mine and got it replaced for $150. I like its soft tip for throwing the unweighted around. I'm really pleased with the Nitro though - and cheaper than the Gloomis and better warranty - $60 to replace the piece ( 2 piece rod). A distance spin would match up well with it.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Ya gotta talk on the forum before ya hit the dealers door..........
David the salesman has done the deed dirt cheap!Anaconda membership card[free],2500 sol,mailed to me,and 300 metres of a noice 14 lb $80 braid reduced for c.$236!!!!!!!
Santa claus is coming to town,
viva the forum-thanks everyone!
THANKS ANACONDA!
johnny


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

wopfish said:


> SBD what will you match the Sol with - another GL2. I snapped mine and got it replaced for $150. I like its soft tip for throwing the unweighted around. I'm really pleased with the Nitro though - and cheaper than the Gloomis and better warranty - $60 to replace the piece ( 2 piece rod). A distance spin would match up well with it.


My 2500 is going on a Black Diamond 6'6 2-4kg 1 piece Clear Cut with short butt... yummy :lol:


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

nice stuff Landyman.... but with my new sol-for casting to kingies -would a 4-6 kilo rod be better for the grunt?Are 2-4 kilo rods not strong enough to turn them?Any good $100 rods around?


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

I have seen guys pull monster fish on the BD 1-3kg rods.. so I would assume the 2-4 will be even better..

For around $100 I like the dropshots at the moment..

EDIT- and Campbells have em for $89 right now.. they do a 3-5kg which would be awsome I reckon.. Fuji everything, IM6 blank..


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Excellento Landyman,where's campbells [in Sydney]
Yours bokkeshly,
Bryan Habana is the smokin cigar!,
johnny


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

landyman said:


> what does however upset me somewhat is that he can sell them for $238 and still be making money.. so the places that are selling at $350 are really ripping us off ..


I dont really agree with that, i think its more to just get people into the store.
Any shop has to mark up on their gear to make money, after all its not a charity that they are running. If they dont make money they wont open their doors every morning would they, when you include the fact that they more than likely rent their store, staff wages, insurance for store and contents etc, etc, i reckon that sort of mark up is reasonable, im suprised its not more actually.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I have the drop shot rod - nice rod - great action for chucking little plastics around - Ive hauled some honker Bream and rat kings alike on it - good value!!


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

craig450 said:


> landyman said:
> 
> 
> > what does however upset me somewhat is that he can sell them for $238 and still be making money.. so the places that are selling at $350 are really ripping us off ..
> ...


I have no clue what their cost is.. so cant comment.. but I obviously understand the fact they need to make money..

but selling for $350 when others sell for $319 everyday is a rip..


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I have the 2-4kg - matched with a Daiwa Exceller - its what i use in the harbour, Bream, flatties etc etc


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

well, I just spent lunch drooling over the reel..

It appears very well made.. is super smooth albeit a little heavy..

I may have to retract all my statements about Thai built reels :shock: :lol: ...

will give it a flick this weekend and see how it goes..


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

Davey G said:


> Another example - recently my local Tackleworld had a special deal - A Shimano Stradic Reel and A Raider rod (any one) for $199. Considering the reels themselves are around $220 and the rods around $130 that was a great deal. The sale was on all September, but you know what,, a couple of days after the start of the sale period they 'ran out' of these combos...( but the shop assistants happily told me that we've got another great deal on XYZ reel / rod combo).
> 
> Its crap promotions like that which upset me and I was half tempted to mention the ACCC and the rules against false advertising to the store owner. But as I buy a bit of gear from them I didnt want the associated dramas and the bad blood that would have followed, and I'd rather just go fishin (albeit with a nice and bargain combo!)
> 
> I'm sure there will be another sale soon!


Mate, Tackle world actually did this to clear out the old model stradics to make way for the new. They have this deal everytime Shimano come out with new model reels.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

[quote="landyman"but selling for $350 when others sell for $319 everyday is a rip..[/quote]

Hi mate, just remember that like you the customer pays different prices on gear, so do we the retailer. Some stores may be dearer because their buy price is not as good as old mate down the road.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

wopfish said:


> SBD what will you match the Sol with - another GL2. I snapped mine and got it replaced for $150. I like its soft tip for throwing the unweighted around. I'm really pleased with the Nitro though - and cheaper than the Gloomis and better warranty - $60 to replace the piece ( 2 piece rod). A distance spin would match up well with it.


Mate, the Nitros are awesome rods. I used to know Andy at Mayfly tackle when I worked at the Alpine Angler before I came to BCF (BCF dont carry Nitro). I can assure you that they have among the best after market service out there, and Andy really stands behind the product he distributes.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

craig450 said:


> landyman said:
> 
> 
> > what does however upset me somewhat is that he can sell them for $238 and still be making money.. so the places that are selling at $350 are really ripping us off ..
> ...


Hi Craig,

nice to see someone who actually understands what its all about. People just see 100% mark up and confuse it with profit. After the mark up, the product is paid for, wages are paid, leases are paid, running costs are paid and the store is left with 20-30% profit. Then someone walks in and asks for a 10% discount. If that particular product only produced after costs 20% profit, that customer in effect is asking you to give him half of your money for no apparent reason. I often wonder what the response would be if I asked someone if they would give me 10% extra what the look would be that I would recieve.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

keljad said:


> craig450 said:
> 
> 
> > landyman said:
> ...


I understand all that as well mate.. I am in commercial electronics.. and we work with some crazy margins.. I have no idea on wholesale pricing for fishing tackle HOWEVER I do on for example Garmin Fishfinders.. GME is one of our suppliers..

anyway... back on topic... get a undercost SOL while they still got them :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

Yep, I agree. I love the SOL, I wish I had one. Very sexy reel


----------



## tucker (Jul 27, 2007)

Geez thanks for the tip it seems a few of us now have new sol spin reels. I bought a 2000 today

Andy


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Just been on the phone to Anaconda. TD Sols have completely sold out at Anaconda Auburn. Management at Anaconda Auburn have made the decision today to get no more Daiwa TD Sols in until very early November..........I wonder why? 8) ...........

The feasting was good while it lasted......

JT


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

POWER TO THE FORUM

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!

They should have just let me have my c tug cart for the online price that was being offered elsewhere!!!!

I'm not generally a vengefull person - but today revenge is sweet,

I'm most happy that many of my fishing buddies now have nice new reels at a knockdown price!!!!!

Power to the Forum!!!


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

oh i just got my act together and im gonna get one, anyone know if the SOL 3000 is still on sale at anaconda in SA? How much


----------



## ms (Oct 16, 2006)

WENT to milan at procatch to get a sol he did not have any left in stock but i needed right away so he sent me to anaconda
to say he has them for $199.99 THEY RANG him he confirmed 10% off $180 . thanks milan owe you one will order new viking from you 
mark


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hhahahah MS dude - the best deal so far!!!!
Oh ana conda oh ana conda!!!!

Power to the forum EH!!!!


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

If anyone is still chasing these deals I saw a 2000 and 2500 at Anaconda Everton Park (Brisbane).

Ash


----------

